# x-85 on the ice



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

Well, I am still fairly new to ice fishing, and rather than buy a 300$ vex, I modified my x-85 to be portable, with a new transducer and battery pack. It has a fast track function built in that is supposed to allow you to use it when stationary. I did a search on google and spent a couple hours reading a few tips, but I have not been really able to find anyything about how we will use them up here. Not really looking for why I should have bought a vex, more how I maximize the decision I did make.

Thanks a bunch,

Tom


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Tom call Lowrance on this! Don a fishing friend of mine did so with his and is pretty happy. I tried to get some info from him, but his wife said he is at LOW's. I know that in early Dec he was in the same position you are and he commented that after calling them it solved his issues.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Go on line at Lowrance....I just did for my x67c ice machine. They have on line manuals and sme tutorials. www.lowrance.com


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

Thanks Ron, I have been to Lowrance and spent some time so I know generally what I am doing, looking for some experiances and those forehead slapper moments so I can avoid those when I am out there. i say "DUH" to myself often enough without spending three days of fishing and then doing it.


----------

